

Elixir v0.3 released: Method dispatching and charming syntax for the Erlang VM - cookiestack
http://blog.plataformatec.com.br/2011/06/elixir-v0-3-0-released/

======
vvpan
A different syntax on top of Erlang VM? That sounds awesome. Syntax seems to
be the number of critique of Erlang. Hope they don't drop many language
features.

------
fictorial
> 2011-01-09 First commit.

Wow, that's a lot of effort in a small amount of time. Nice work!

------
msy
Anyone know how this compares or differs to Reia, another attempt at Ruby-like
syntax on Erlang?

~~~
glassx
Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong, as I'm still reading the readme and
the code, but I think Elixir is closer to Erlang (the language) intents, being
immutable and 'more functional'. Reia has some object-orientation built in,
with stateful objects and "types" that mix data and code.

Here's a very good blog post by Reia's author talking about the 'non-Erlang'
things in Reia: [http://www.unlimitednovelty.com/2009/03/is-reia-object-
orien...](http://www.unlimitednovelty.com/2009/03/is-reia-object-oriented-
language-joe.html)

I personally think that they're both amazing from what I've been seeing. I
gotta dive-in more and do some tests, but it will be a joy to see Erlang
getting more adopters. :D

------
nazgob
test cases run in parallel? neat.

